# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  CMENDURI!!! Kina krijon diellin artificial.

## Neteorm

Shkencëtarët kinezë duket se ia kanë dalë të krijojnë një plazmë të ndezur duke e nxehur gazin e hidrogjenit tri herë më shumë sesa bërthama e diellit tonë.

Me pak fjalë, shkencëtarët ishin në gjendje të krijonin një reaktor bërthamor të plazmës që arriti një temperaturë prej 50 milionë kelvinë.

Kjo u arrit gjatë shkurtit të kaluar dhe ata ia dolën që ta mbanin ndezur diellin artificial për një minutë të tërë.

Sipas deklaratës në ueb-faqen e institutit përgjegjës për këtë, thuhet se temperatura ishte pothuajse e njëjta me një shpërthim termobërthamor.

Siç ishte raportuar më parë nga en.people.cn, i gjithë eksperimenti u krye duke përdorur pajisjen eksperimentale të Kinës  EAST  që ndodhet në Institutin për Fizikë të Plazmës në Hefei.

----------

